# North Dakota Results ?



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Any results yet ?


----------



## goldeneye (Apr 7, 2004)

I have Q results only. Torrential rain held up the trial and I didnt get back to see which stakes were slogging on.

1st- "Dora"/ Yozamp
2nd- "JJ" / Horn
3rd- "Sailor/ Beck
4th- "Schooner"/ Yozamp

RJ "Will"/Beck

JAMs (I think these are right, the board was half erased from the rain)

"Rocket"/ Frisbee , "BJ"/ Bernemann, and one more I couldnt make out


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

One of the Rooster pups, Rip 15 months, I bred owned by Buslers took a 3rd in his first derby. Only 4 finished. I heard the handlers couldn't even see the long mark.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Gotta call yesterday at about 2:30 from my pro Dave Rorem. When he calls that early it's always good news!

Open

FC Little Wing, owner Angie Becker and Mike Moss, Dave Rorem handler
Jim Beck
FC,CFC Wild Bill's Double or Nothing, Dave Rorem
Chris Ledford.

Anybody know the rest?

Angie


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Open
> 
> FC Little Wing, owner Angie Becker and Mike Moss, Dave Rorem handler
> 
> ...


Heck....Aint that all you need to know? :wink: 

Congrats to Angie!!!!


----------



## reggie (Jun 7, 2004)

Amat Results

1st - Max/Weller
2nd - Levi/Young
3rd - Ice/Ness
4th - Molly/Neil
RJ - Max/Nindorf

4 JAMs


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Good for you Angie. Good for Dave and Jimi. How many more points do you need to qualify? 

Mike


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Great news, Angie!!  

Andy


----------



## goofygunner (Jul 13, 2004)

CONGRATS ANGIE AND CONGRATS ROGER!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

*North Dakota*

Way to go Angie!


----------



## Food Dude (Apr 11, 2005)

What _dogs_ were 2nd and 4th in the Open?


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanks Everyone!!! 

Hope everyone could own such a animal!!!!!

Angie


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations on your win, Angie!!!


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Way cool, Angie!! Congrats!!


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Congratulatins Angie


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

A big congrats to Angie and Little Wing! 8)


----------



## Henry V (Apr 7, 2004)

COmplete results are now on Entry Express.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Angie. Jimi is a spectacular animal for sure! And Dave is one of the classiest people in the sport.

Shayne


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Congrats Angie. Jimi is a spectacular animal for sure! And Dave is one of the classiest people in the sport.
> 
> Shayne


Well Shayne, you know I'm all about class!!!! When I write my book I'll loan it to you!  

Every little bit helps darling!

Angie


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

Congrats Angie , sound like its time for a toast with the Laugavulin


----------

